# شرح بالصور لمحرك براندف المعناطيسي الدائم واللذى لايحتاج الى وقود او كهرباء



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اليوم معنا احد تصميمات محركات دائمة الحرك اللت تعمل بالمغناطيسات القوية

هو من تصميم برانداف

الرابط للفلم لم اراد مشاهدته
هنا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txYnzn1tGnA&feature=related

اسم الفلم
PERENDEV MOTOR 3



ملحوظة كافة موضوعاتى يحق لاى سخص نقلها وحتى كتابتها باسمه فى اى مكان شاء

الان مع الصور والشرح

1==

مجموعة من الصور لاماكن المغانط ونظرية عملها وادارة المحرك

وكيف تنشاء القوة الدافعة للمحرك

يفضل تنزيل الحور وعرضهم على برنامج لعرض الصور بشكل تلقائي لتتعرف على الحركة للمغانط







2==










3==










4==











5==









6==










7==









8==










9==









10==











11==










12==









13==










14==

صورة المحرك اثناء غلق المحر الخارجى ليبداء فى العمل والتسارع







15==

صورة المحرك عند توقفه 

فقط اثناء فتح المحور الخارجى كما بالصورة







16==



مسقط راسي للمغانط على المحور الداخلى








17==

صورة المحور الداخلى والخارجى واماكن واتجاة المغانط







18==
المحور الخارجى لتصبيت المغانط عليه







19==


المحور الداخلى بعد تثبيت المغانط علي






20==

صورة توضح كيف تم عمل المحور الداخلى والخارجى للمحرك من الخشب 

من على ماكينة خراطة الاخشاب






21==

صورة المحور الداخلى بالمغانط 







22==

المغانط الداخلية البوبينة







23==


المغانط الخارجية ومكان تثبيتها على الاذرع الخارجية الدافعة للمحرك







24==


صورة قطع المغانط المستخدمة







25==

صورة وضح المحرك على شكل نهائي







26==


صورة من جانب اخر للمحرك






27==

صورة توضح المجالات المغناطيسية للمحرك















وهكذا يمكنك التطوير التجربة والابداع

حتى تصنع مولد كهربي لايحتاج طاقة لتشغيلة

وعى فرصة للابداع العربي 
وللحاق بالركب


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 يوليو 2008)

اعتقد ان الصور هنا توضح انه يمكن تصميم المحرك فى اى ورشة محليه وبسيط 

وبالمكانات المحلية والمتوفرة


----------



## ahmed_engineer (15 يناير 2009)

hالسؤال الذى يفرض نفسه بقوة على كل من يطرح اى مجال او طريقة جديدة لتوليد الطاقة والذى يجب على من يطرح الموضوع ان يجد الاجابة الصحيحة له ويقدمها مع الموضوع:
ما هى كمية الطاقة الناتجة من هذا الاختراع؟
هل الطاقة الناتجة تتولد باستمرار ام تنخفض تدريجيا عند حد معين ثم تتوقف؟
فاذا كان الاختراع متوافر به الثلاث عوامل الآتيه فهو يستحق التجربة او النشر :
مصدر نظيف ومتجدد - يولد كمية طاقة كبيرة - الطاقة تتولد باستمرار دون ان تقل
اما اذا نقص احد العوامل فلا تضيعو اوقاتنا به


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 يناير 2009)

ahmed_engineer قال:


> hالسؤال الذى يفرض نفسه بقوة على كل من يطرح اى مجال او طريقة جديدة لتوليد الطاقة والذى يجب على من يطرح الموضوع ان يجد الاجابة الصحيحة له ويقدمها مع الموضوع:
> ما هى كمية الطاقة الناتجة من هذا الاختراع؟
> هل الطاقة الناتجة تتولد باستمرار ام تنخفض تدريجيا عند حد معين ثم تتوقف؟
> فاذا كان الاختراع متوافر به الثلاث عوامل الآتيه فهو يستحق التجربة او النشر :
> ...



ان تابعت دراسات المجالات المغناطيسية وخصائصا لعلمت الكثير 

ولم تسال مثل تلك الاسئلة


> فاذا كان الاختراع متوافر به الثلاث عوامل الآتيه فهو يستحق التجربة او النشر :
> مصدر نظيف ومتجدد - يولد كمية طاقة كبيرة - الطاقة تتولد باستمرار دون ان تقل



100% صح ولكنها طاقة محاربة من ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

السبب انها لايمكن بيعها وبالتالى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسين السعدي (19 يناير 2009)

الاخ العزيز مبتدئ جزاك الله خيرا انت تبحث وتاتي لنا بالمعلومة جاهزه فجزاك الله عنا كل خير انا احاول صناعة هذا المحرك ولكن اريد ان تفيدني عن نوع المغانط المستخدمه وهل هي متوفرة واذا امكن اسم نوع المغناطيس لكي نسال عنه . واود ان اسال ان هناك مغناطيس قوي جدا موجود في (السلف) تبع السياره (بادئ التشغيل ) فهل بالامكان الاستفادة منه في صناعة هذا النوع من المحركات لانه متوفر في محلات القطع المستعمله للسيارات وشكرا جزيلا لكل مجهوداتك اخي الغالي .


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 يناير 2009)

ياسين السعدي قال:


> الاخ العزيز مبتدئ جزاك الله خيرا انت تبحث وتاتي لنا بالمعلومة جاهزه فجزاك الله عنا كل خير انا احاول صناعة هذا المحرك ولكن اريد ان تفيدني عن نوع المغانط المستخدمه وهل هي متوفرة واذا امكن اسم نوع المغناطيس لكي نسال عنه . واود ان اسال ان هناك مغناطيس قوي جدا موجود في (السلف) تبع السياره (بادئ التشغيل ) فهل بالامكان الاستفادة منه في صناعة هذا النوع من المحركات لانه متوفر في محلات القطع المستعمله للسيارات وشكرا جزيلا لكل مجهوداتك اخي الغالي .



جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم

والحمد لله فالفضل والعلم منه واليه 

واسأل الله تعالى ان يرزقنا العلم النافع والجنه

المغانط تسمي مغانط نيديوم

*Neodym N52 Magnet *



وهذا الرقم يدل على قوته 

و52 هو من اقوى الانواع 
فجحم 7x7 x 3سنتيمتر تشل قوتة الى 400 كيلوجرام 
فتستطيع تعليق 400 كيلوجرام بتلك السبيكة قبل ان تترك التصاقها بالحديد

وهى من مواد تشبه الخزف والفخار

من الممكن ان تنكسر 
ومطلاه من الخارج بمادة النيكل كروم 

لتعطى الشكل والملمس الناعم


----------



## عبداللطيف طه (26 يناير 2009)

اللهم اجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nabeelba (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Speeder (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*المغانط مش متوفرة عندنا*



مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
> 
> والحمد لله فالفضل والعلم منه واليه
> 
> ...



على ما اعتقد ان المغانط دي مش موجودة في الدول العربية ومن له معلومة فليخبرنا جزاه الله وهى تباع في الانترنت لكن في مشكلة الفيزا كارد. وعلى فكرة اخي محرك بيرونديف هدا صعب جدا تنجزه
لانو بيتطلب حسابات دقيقة ومغانط نيوروندوم كثيرة. :56:​


----------



## fagrelsabah (8 ديسمبر 2009)

speeder قال:


> على ما اعتقد ان المغانط دي مش موجودة في الدول العربية ومن له معلومة فليخبرنا جزاه الله وهى تباع في الانترنت لكن في مشكلة الفيزا كارد. وعلى فكرة اخي محرك بيرونديف هدا صعب جدا تنجزه
> لانو بيتطلب حسابات دقيقة ومغانط نيوروندوم كثيرة. :56:​


يمكن ان يستوردها لك من الصين مستوردية اللعب الاطفال والادوات المكتبية 

فهناك انواع تدخل في لعب الاطفال فر شكل كورة ورخيصة 

وتجدها كذالك داخل الهارد ديسك = القرص الصلب القديم التالف وتجده رخيص جدا بمحلات اصلاح الكمبيونر 
وكلما كان اقدم كلما كبر حجم المغانط بداخله مثل هارد ديسك 400 ميجا بايت 

ومحرك برنداف نعم مكلف جدا وله حسابات خاصة ولكن عليك بالمحرك للمخترع الالمانى وقد كشف لنا على سر اختراعه بعد خصوله على براءة الاختراع وساضع له موضوع جديد باذن الله تعالى 

وميزته انه لاايحتاج الى مغانط غالية مثل برنداف


----------

